# 212 Var Clutch Issues



## ColtonB (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a JD 212 that I use for general pulling and towing, but ever since 2 years ago, I've only Ben able to put the variable speed clutch up 3 clicks before the belt would jump off. The belt has been recently replaced, so it's not that. I oiled the clutch thing so that it can move freely. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------

